# Reformed church in San Diego



## cris (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello friends

could someone recommend a reformed, non-emergent, non-modern (non-liberal) church in San Diego? (or San Diego area)
I've been to some here, but most of them are liberal, including stage and "worship band" and all of it.
Maybe a Presbyterian church would be the best

Thank you so much for your help
Cristian


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 26, 2009)

California NAPARC Churches - Google Maps


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Sep 26, 2009)

Santee URC
Escondido OPC
Escondido URC


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 26, 2009)

This is Michael Horton's church, I have been there a couple of times and it is great!!

Christ United Reformed Church - Santee


----------



## Jen (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's a list of San Diego county churches.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 26, 2009)

The Puritan Evangelical Church of America meets the criteria you have stated. Although they have not had a pastor for a number of years, the elders there are faithful men. 

Puritan Evangelical Church of America


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2009)

cris said:


> Hello friends
> 
> could someone recommend a reformed, non-emergent, non-modern (non-liberal) church in San Diego? (or San Diego area)
> I've been to some here, but most of them are liberal, including stage and "worship band" and all of it.
> ...



You really should distinguish between theological liberalism and unpleasant music.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 26, 2009)

There is an RP Church there. Mark England is the pastor and his preaching is good. 

ReformedVoice.com - San Diego Reformed Presbyterian Church


----------



## KMK (Sep 27, 2009)

Professor Jim Renihan is an elder at this Reformed Baptist (ARBCA) church in Escondido: Escondido Reformed Baptist Church

There is also this church, but I don't know much about it: Grace Bible Church - San Diego


----------



## cih1355 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have visited the following church and I would recommend it.

Bonita Presbyterian Church: A Biblical & Christ-Centered Reformed Church Serving in South County San Diego


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, all of you!
There are so many good churches around here.
And on the websites of the churches I also found so many good resources on the Christian walk (like Welcome to Biblebelievers.com)

Now, about the church search, my sister-in-law also gave me a very good assessment link:
9Marks


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Escondido OPC
Escondido OPC

Harbor PCA (multiple venues)
http://www.harborpc.org/


----------

